
The mistake Elon Musk made in his memo about layoffs at Tesla - john58
https://work.qz.com/1303844/tesla-layoffs-elon-musk-made-one-management-mistake-in-his-memo-about-job-cuts/
======
asdfman123
> A better strategy would be to give employees a different kind of proposition
> from the get-go: not “work at our dynamic company and you’ll never have to
> worry about job security again,“ but rather “work at our dynamic company and
> whatever you do here will be something valuable you can take with you
> wherever you may go in your career.”

A million times that. As someone early in my career, the only currency that
matters to me is what I learn at a job, that can be transferred elsewhere.

It's always insulting when CEOs tell you that up is down and other obviously
false things, but the latter statement in that article would actually make me
feel better about the company.

